# Dash lights



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

Some of the indicator and warning lights on my '86 300ZX NA seem to be doing strange things. I think the relays and switches are just getting old, as my mechanic can't find anything wrong. But I'd like to be sure. The brake indicator, the one to the left of the steering column that tells you when you're trying to drive with the parking brake on, comes on a lot. Could it be telling me my pads are showing wear? Also, there's a small round LED just to the left of the A/C switch that's labeled GAS. I have no idea what this is related to, but it too seems to come on a lot. Sometimes it comes on, then goes off. What's that all about?

Then this morning when I started it up, the little radiator light came on for about five minutes, then went out. I did check the coolant levels and they seem fine. The overflow bottle was empty though, and so I filled it partway.

Any wisdom from the experts?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

brake light: brake fluid level is low. this usually occurs when your pads are worn out. might want to check those.

gas light on climate control: freon level is low.

radiator light: DUH! You figured that one out on your own. Yes. The overflow bottle was empty. Pure genius.

sounds to me like the lights are behaving normally.


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

>sounds to me like the lights are behaving normally.

Thanks. It helps to have someone who knows verify what I thought. I've had this car about six weeks now, and I really love it.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey I am having close to the same issuses just I have the digital dash.....in my 85.
There are lights that seem to go in and out on some parts and it can get pretty annoying. Like the light for the (number of gallons) gas. It comes on maybe 5 minutes out of the day then cuts out. I doubt its supposed to actually act like that sooooo???????? any suggestions also the digital part where it tells you your average MPH, and the number of miles left in the gas tank it does the same thing as the gallons of gas meter. Any ideas?


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't have the digital dash in my Nissan, but I have one in my Oldsmobile. When it works right it's great, when it doesn't it's a pain. In some ways I miss the old days when no car had any electronics. Things were much simpler then. 

The one remaining light I have that is puzzling me is the LIGHTS indicator that comes on when I step on the brake. I presume this is telling me that I have a bulb out somewhere, however I've checked all of them and they are all good. I may replace them all anyway, just as a safety measure. 

I've tried to find an online manual for these cars, without success. There's a sticky here on the forum that supposedly has one, but I couldn't find it. I think it would be helpful to go on eBay or somewhere, and buy the original manual. Then at least I'd know for sure what all the lights are for. But there's so much info here at the Z Forum, it's been a huge help to me.

My car has no major issues, but a multitude of minor ones. For instance, my cable-release for the liftback and the gas cap door doesn't work...one of these days I'll get out there and see if I can fix it....the info is here at the Forum. 

I have a great mechanic and I'm very loyal to him, however he's not a Nissan specialist. I'm often able to bring him crucial information from this Forum. BTW his son drives a 240SX as does my son, and I've told them both they should join up here...don't know if they have, or not.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah my older mechanic for my El Camino was a godsend when it came to working WITH ME instead of FOR HIMSELF!!! When you find a good one its well worth it to hang on to, but He is no nissan specialist so I have resorted to looking into one around here and even then where I live its all Chevy's and Ford's so It's rough. I feel Like over time im going to become somewhat of one hopefully but IndigoDave I saw the Sticky I will go and copy it and past it in a few seconds. If y ou have any questions about any of the lights I have my manual in my car and I could take a peak if you end up not being able to find what your looking for. I can even scan them to a .pdf file and send them through an email but that would take a while (the book is pretty thick =P).


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

CarFiche.com | Service Manuals

halfway down

It was in the Sticky thread. FAQ and the first link from the top.


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

EpochCoda said:


> CarFiche.com | Service Manuals
> 
> halfway down
> 
> It was in the Sticky thread. FAQ and the first link from the top.


Yeah, that's the link I was talking about, the '86 manual is "tna" - temporarily not available. It's been that way since I joined.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

XenonZ31


----------

